
Silicon Valley and Washington Are Now in Charge - raleighm
https://www.bloombergquint.com/view/2018/04/03/silicon-valley-and-washington-are-now-in-charge
======
Jesus_Jones
I naively thought Washington could mean Seattle :-) But they mean DC. They do
mention in the article that Seattle is kind of a lesser but visible part of
S.V.

